# I Done Got Me A Ruskie!



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I would like to take this opportunity , overwhelmed with emotion as I am, to present the newest member of my collection, my first Soviet watch.

So without further ado may I present my Vostok, with its attractive wine coloured dial, ridged case and 2414 17 jewelled movement.

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you -


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I like that a lot, well done :thumbsup:

Cool red date wheel.

Dave


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

ETCHY said:


> I like that a lot, well done :thumbsup:
> 
> Cool red date wheel.
> 
> Dave


Thanks I agree. It lacks a quick set though. I took the photo, posted it and just this minute brought it up to date. Best not let it run down! My fingers are sore!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like it! I've been wanting a red dialed watch for ages, but don't often see one that I like.

Russian watchmakers do have some nice unusual designs. I've just put my latest one on the Wednesday watch thread. Somehow I've ended up building up a small collection of ruskies without really intending to.

Do you think you will keep it on that strap? It looks like a really chunky padded leather one would suit it.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Do you think you will keep it on that strap? It looks like a really chunky padded leather one would suit it.


It didn't come with a strap so I salvaged this one out of my scrap drawer so that I can wear it. In the meantime I've ordered a charcoal black Nato strap (as I don't have one and would like to have one to hand). I'm also toying with the idea of a bund strap. What say you?

http://www.timefactors.com/tfstrap.htm


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Dunno, I'd have to see it. Buy one. You can always stick it on another watch if you change your mind.

Give us a few wrist shots if you do!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Dunno, I'd have to see it. Buy one. You can always stick it on another watch if you change your mind.
> 
> Give us a few wrist shots if you do!


Oh, you saucy!!

To be continued...


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Do you think you will keep it on that strap? It looks like a really chunky padded leather one would suit it.


More like this.


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think you will keep it on that strap? It looks like a really chunky padded leather one would suit it.
> ...


Nice watch dude! definately go with a chunkier strap though. I usually go with the russian army straps on some of mine, from a well known auction site. they're only a penny but its Â£7 postage because they come from the Ukraine.

They come up quite often so dont bid higher than 50p. I was gonna attach a photo of one of mine but cant sus out how. keeps asking for its web url???.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Bish said:


> I was gonna attach a photo of one of mine but cant sus out how. keeps asking for its web url???.


You need a photobucket account. Upload you image to photobucket. Click on the IMG code and copy it. Paste it in the text box on this forum (you don't have to use the "insert Image" facility) and presto! You're away!

Thanks for the strap info. They're also known as bund straps and are available here albeit not for Â£7. What is the quality like on the Ukrainian ones?


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Bish said:
> 
> 
> > I was gonna attach a photo of one of mine but cant sus out how. keeps asking for its web url???.
> ...


YEAH!!! sussed it. cheers mate, I didnt even know photobucket existed.

Anyway, heres the photo I wanted to post. as for the Ukranian straps, yeah, they're preety good. I've had 4 off him.

I've even got one on a Casio digital watch I've got. makes it look even better.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Bish said:


> YEAH!!! sussed it. cheers mate, I didnt even know photobucket existed. Anyway, heres the photo I wanted to post.


Oh, Happy Days!!

Now go post a photo of the watch you'll be wearing today in the Saturday thread

in the General Watch Discussion forum!


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Bish said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH!!! sussed it. cheers mate, I didnt even know photobucket existed. Anyway, heres the photo I wanted to post.
> ...


Done.. You'll see a Vostok Europe Energia.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's my Vostok red dialled piece, not sure where it is as i've not seen it in ages (too many watches to keep track of :blush2: )










John


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

I do like the red dials. there's a few on ebay at the mo, but the trouble is they're in the Ukraine. :thumbsdown:


----------

